# Cesar Gracie open to Nick Diaz vs. "Mayhem" on Jan. 29, catchweight required



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Cesar Gracie open to Nick Diaz vs. "Mayhem" on Jan. 29, catchweight required*



> If trainer Cesar Gracie gets his way, Strikeforce welterweight champion and prized pupil Nick Diaz (23-7 MMA, 4-0 SF) finally will meet Jason "Mayhem" Miller (24-7 MMA, 1-1 SF) in early 2011.
> 
> The goal is for the fight to take place at a currently unannounced Jan. 29 Strikeforce event at the HP Pavilion in San Jose, Calif.
> 
> ...


MMA Junkie

Look like this could possibly happen. I am really hoping to see them fight each other to say the least!


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Finally, we get to see Diaz get his ass whooped.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Dakota? said:


> Finally, we get to see Diaz get his ass whooped.


thats what everyone keeps saying but nick keeps winning.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

should be a good fight :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i say diaz by slit decision


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i say diaz by slit decision


wanna sig bet ill take miller? :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

xeberus said:


> wanna sig bet ill take miller? :thumb02:


SIG bet up, ill take diaz and ill think of the sig later


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> SIG bet up, ill take diaz and ill think of the sig later


agreed!

done son!


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Miller, by whatever manner he chooses. Likely JJ. Or crazy-****!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I jizzed in my pants alittle.

Please god, if there is any hope in humanity, make this fight happen. That is all.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Nick DIaz wins this fight and keeps proving that he indeed is one of the best WWs in the world..


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

Anyone else find it strange that Diaz challenged Noons but can't make lightweight so Noons stepped up to 170. Now Miller calls out Diaz and all the sudden miller is too big and he won't fight him at MW when hes fought 2 MW's at as much as 183 pounds. Noons stepped up to Diaz and now its time for Diaz to step up to Miller. But it sounds to me they want Miller to have to overly dehydrate himself to make weight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Nick DIaz wins this fight and keeps proving that he indeed is one of the best WWs in the world..


How? By beating an unranked fighter?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> How? By beating an unranked fighter?


very few fighters consistently fight top ten ranked opponents.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> very few fighters consistently fight top ten ranked opponents.


The best do. All I am saying is Diaz can't be "proving" he is one of the best WWs when he isn't even beating any top 10 guys.

Is Diaz a really talented fighter? Yea. But look at his record, when was he last top 10 fight? Not since Gomi in 2007. Don;t get me wrong, the guys he is facing now aren't cans by any means. They are quality guys, but they aren't top 10 or even many times 15. So I don't understand how he can be "proving he is one of the best WWs".


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm a huge Diaz fan, but I also know what Mayhem can do. I think Mayhem is to big, and has too good of a ground game. Mayhem won't let Nick pitter pat him, so it would have to become a scrap, and both these guys are borderline psychotic.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This is crap Cesar Gracie should munch on my taint. Seriously this is all BS. Miller wasn't to big when Diaz has his boys with him. Where I am from that makes you a *****. Diaz started this shit and made his bed. Time he should have to man up and face the consequences.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Nick DIaz wins this fight and keeps proving that he indeed is one of the best WWs in the world..


I don't think so.. miller is bigger, stronger... and hes been working his wrestling like a crackhead. all hes gonna do is take diaz down and gsp him.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> This is crap Cesar Gracie should munch on my taint. Seriously this is all BS. Miller wasn't to big when Diaz has his boys with him. Where I am from that makes you a *****. Diaz started this shit and made his bed. Time he should have to man up and face the consequences.


Why when he is the 170 lb champ and Miller doesn't have a belt? Why should Diaz go anywhere? Shouldn't he defend his belt at least a handful of times? SF should just do away with belts, they don't even mean anything.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Why when he is the 170 lb champ and Miller doesn't have a belt? Why should Diaz go anywhere? Shouldn't he defend his belt at least a handful of times? SF should just do away with belts, they don't even mean anything.


I honestly dont think Mayhem can cut down to 170. He was cutting from 189 when he fought GSP. He has gotten a lot bigger now. That would be a ridiculous cut and even if he could do it, it would be way to much of a drain and he would look like hell during the fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Why when he is the 170 lb champ and Miller doesn't have a belt? Why should Diaz go anywhere? Shouldn't he defend his belt at least a handful of times? SF should just do away with belts, they don't even mean anything.


Why should Diaz go anywhere? Because he should be forced to man up and show some balls after acting like a ***** and jumping a guy along with his brother and pals. Diaz thought he was tough enough to fight a MW when his pals were there to help him. I think Miller deserves his chance for payback at Diaz and Nick is being a ***** and trying to create an excuse demanding a WW or catch weight bout trying to avoid having to pay for there actions. Diaz throws his water bottle at Miller after the brawl. He is instigating shit constantly but trying gain an advantage over Miller by demanding he cut the extra weight.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I really, really hope this fight takes place. Fedor and Miller-Diaz on the same card sounds awesome.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Why should Diaz go anywhere? Because he should be forced to man up and show some balls after acting like a ***** and jumping a guy along with his brother and pals. Diaz thought he was tough enough to fight a MW when his pals were there to help him. I think Miller deserves his chance for payback at Diaz and Nick is being a ***** and trying to create an excuse demanding a WW or catch weight bout trying to avoid having to pay for there actions. Diaz throws his water bottle at Miller after the brawl. He is instigating shit constantly but trying gain an advantage over Miller by demanding he cut the extra weight.


I think that black mark on the sport should be dead by now. Why keep bringing it up? They are 2 fighters in different classes. 1 is the champ of one division and 1 doesn't have a belt. Why should they even fight? What does it prove? That is like saying GSP moves up to 180 and loses to Sonnen. What does that prove? Diaz should be worried about defending his title. And Miller should be worried about getting in the 185 talk.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I think that black mark on the sport should be dead by now. Why keep bringing it up? They are 2 fighters in different classes. 1 is the champ of one division and 1 doesn't have a belt. Why should they even fight? What does it prove? That is like saying GSP moves up to 180 and loses to Sonnen. What does that prove? Diaz should be worried about defending his title. And Miller should be worried about getting in the 185 talk.


Why does it have to prove anything? can't 2 guys match up because it would be a great fight and they have issues to iron out....not to mention it would probably be a good pay day for both fighters?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This is all about settling a grudge match. Miller disrespected Diaz's stable mate Shields and Diaz hasn't forgotten it. And I think Miller is just nuts and wants to fight!:thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I think that black mark on the sport should be dead by now. Why keep bringing it up? They are 2 fighters in different classes. 1 is the champ of one division and 1 doesn't have a belt. Why should they even fight? What does it prove? That is like saying GSP moves up to 180 and loses to Sonnen. What does that prove? Diaz should be worried about defending his title. And Miller should be worried about getting in the 185 talk.


I must of missed GSP jumping Sonnen, never even heard about it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, you are talking about two guys that haven't even interacted with each other, let alone brawled in a cage. The reason these two want to fight is that they have bad blood between them. Nick is the guy in the best position to settle the score between Miller and the Cesar Gracie camp as Shields and Nate are both in the UFC and Gilbert is a lightweight!:sarcastic12:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I must of missed GSP jumping Sonnen, never even heard about it.


And that shouldn't even matter. Unless you are into a more WWE type stunt. Which I never am. 

Lets let Miller in the cage to start something and then build a fight off that storyline. Yea maybe your cup of tea.... not mine.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

178 is quite reasonable. It's too bad that Mayhem went up a weight class and a half since fighting GSP but that's not really Nick's fault. I mean seriously, what if Mayhem decides to bulk up to HW or something? Nick has to fight at open weight because of a scuffle in a cage that Mayhem shouldn't even have been in?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> And that shouldn't even matter. Unless you are into a more WWE type stunt. Which I never am.
> 
> Lets let Miller in the cage to start something and then build a fight off that storyline. Yea maybe your cup of tea.... not mine.


I don't like the "storyline" but I think since Diaz started shit he should give Miller the chance to finish it. 


HexRei said:


> 178 is quite reasonable. It's too bad that Mayhem went up a weight class and a half since fighting GSP but that's not really Nick's fault. I mean seriously, what if Mayhem decides to bulk up to HW or something? Nick has to fight at open weight because of a scuffle in a cage that Mayhem shouldn't even have been in?


Scuffle Mayhem shouldn't of been in? Mayhem wasn't in a scuffle he was the victim of a mob attack by Diaz and crew.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I don't like the "storyline" but I think since Diaz started shit he should give Miller the chance to finish it.
> 
> Scuffle Mayhem shouldn't of been in? Mayhem wasn't in a scuffle he was the victim of a mob attack by Diaz and crew.


He stormed the cage without invitation to steal the spotlight,. The guy is a jackass, he rolled the dice and lost. The cage isn't happy funland where anyone in the audience is invited to come on in and get up in the face of a guy who just fought his ass off.

Oh and even if he didn't deserve those little pitterpatter tickles (he didn't have a mark on him considering he just got "mob attacked", lol) that doesn't mean Nick needs to move up to whatever bloated class Mayhem has chosen lately.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

HexRei said:


> He stormed the cage without invitation to steal the spotlight, did he really expect that to go well? The guy is a jackass, he rolled the dice and lost.


I don't care if he walked in the cage and started dropping a deuce on the Rockstar logo there was no excuse for what the Gracie camp did.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Exactly. Maybe if he went down the wrong alley one night. But I expect more from these so called "professional" fighters.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

You're right, they should have actually injured him instead of tickling him  As I said in another edit, he wasn't even hurt, that could barely even be classified as a friendly dogpile in terms of violence done.


I won't lie, I am not a fan of Mayhem and am in no way unbiased about this topic. I think he depends on his personality and shittalking too much, I think Bully Beatdown is terrible for MMA, and I hate his face.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't think it matters whether or not he was hurt. It was still disgusting to watch in a professional event. I am glad he wasn't hurt, but that is no excuse for the Gracie camp acting like thugs and attempting to jump someone.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Ok. So do you agree with others here that because of that, Diaz should be obligated to go up to whatever weightclass Mayhem feels like fattening himself up to and fight him there? Rather than Mayhem, who is doing all the challenge issuing, accepting a catchweight?

Because I don't see a relationship between these two situations other than Mayhem trying to spin that scuffle into a career move by stealing Nick's shine. Mayhem hasn't done anything to deserve a fight against a titleholder.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

No, I was just saying I think that what the Gracie camp did was wrong. I am fine with seeing them at a catchweight.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

fight fight fight


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

ya ya... i got a little carried away  it's just because i really don't like mayhem and i really like the diaz' and the two honestly don't have anything to do with each other (they earned my feelings toward them long before the brawl incident went down), but they don't make for happy thoughts in my head when a situation like this pits them against each other.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

HexRei said:


> He stormed the cage without invitation to steal the spotlight,. The guy is a jackass, he rolled the dice and lost. The cage isn't happy funland where anyone in the audience is invited to come on in and get up in the face of a guy who just fought his ass off.


That's not what Mayhem did at all. Mayhem entered the cage and purposely tried to stay in the background until Shields finished his interview. It wasn't until Shields looked at Mayhem that Mayhem initialised conversation. The reasoning behind him getting in there wasn't for him to steal some spotlight either. Mayhem was in there to try and make himself, Shields and Strikeforce some money by hyping a potential future re-match. It was Strikeforce's fault that they just let Mayhem waltz in when he wanted, and not force him to wait until Shields had finished his interview. 

Mayhem isn't shuffling up to a weight-class to force Nick Diaz there either. Diaz had 2 fights last year which were at catchweights seriously close to the 185 limit, taking on Frank Shamrock at 179lbs and Scott Smith at 180lbs, so it's not like he's unable to put on a few extra pounds. Mayhem has made it clear that he'd accept a catchweight bout too, so there should be no issue here. It's just whether Diaz is going to step-up and take on the challenge, and I really hope he does. This is one of the fights Strikeforce really need to make next year.

Do you really think Miller doesn't deserve a fight with Nick Diaz too? Mayhem has put the best fight to Jake Shields of anyone in recent years, almost submitting him with a RNC; he has a win over recent 185lb title contender Tim Kennedy; he just dominated and submitted Kazushi Sakuraba in 2 minutes, something no-one has been able to do to him since Kimo in 1996; he knocked out Tim Stout in his last Strikeforce fight and took Jacare to a decision. Mayhem is not a bum that just happens to be running his mouth in an attempt to earn a big money fight, the dude is legit and this is a fight I'd love to see.

Don't be scared homie.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I don't like the "storyline" but I think since Diaz started shit he should give Miller the chance to finish it.
> 
> Scuffle Mayhem shouldn't of been in? Mayhem wasn't in a scuffle he was the victim of a mob attack by Diaz and crew.


You are insane. So you are saying Mayham SHOULD have been in the cage to interupt Shield's victory and ask him where his rematch was after he just lost to him 2 fights ago and just beat the amazing Tim Stout?

Why was he even asking for a rematch that soon and with a win over an average fighter....let alone why went in the cage in teh first place.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You are insane. So you are saying Mayham SHOULD have been in the cage to interupt Shield's victory and ask him where his rematch was after he just lost to him 2 fights ago and just beat the amazing Tim Stout?
> 
> Why was he even asking for a rematch that soon and with a win over an average fighter....let alone why went in the cage in teh first place.


Mayhem went into the cage because he understands something that Strikeforce doesnt, marketing and building a fight. If Strikeforce isnt going to do anything to promote anyone but Fedor, then these guys are going to have to do it themselves. Mayhem actually understands that.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I don't care if he walked in the cage and started dropping a deuce on the Rockstar logo there was no excuse for what the Gracie camp did.


No there is not. That why it is a black spot on the sport that shouldn't be awarded with storylines and grudge matches for things that didn't even take place in competition.

Mayham went into the octagon and interrupted a guy that just won the biggest fight of his career, and asked for an undeserving title shot. He wasn't a victim like you think he was. Victims don't go around bringing fights upon themselves. 

Lets get real.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I don't think it matters whether or not he was hurt. It was still disgusting to watch in a professional event. I am glad he wasn't hurt, but that is no excuse for the Gracie camp acting like thugs and attempting to jump someone.


But then you want to spotlight this unfortunate event by having it be the story behind a grudge match.

You guys make no sense. On one hand Diaz and the bunch were unprofessional and that has no place in MMA. But on the other hand you want a fight, that will be promoted because of said unfortunate act. Makes little sense to me.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

joshua7789 said:


> Mayhem went into the cage because he understands something that Strikeforce doesnt, marketing and building a fight. If Strikeforce isnt going to do anything to promote anyone but Fedor, then these guys are going to have to do it themselves. Mayhem actually understands that.


Why on earth would they set that matchup anyway? Mayham just lost to SHields 2 fights ago fair and square, and just beat Tim Stout. What on earth did Mayham do to earn another chance?

So because he wants to market himself he is allowed where ever he wants? I am sure Tom Lawler would love to get a title shot because he went and hyped himself like its WWE, but that isn't the way it should work. 

Bottom line is Mayham hasn't even beat anyone good enough recently to earn any title shot, let alone a rematch. So get the hell out of the cage.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Why on earth would they set that matchup anyway? Mayham just lost to SHields 2 fights ago fair and square, and just beat Tim Stout. What on earth did Mayham do to earn another chance?
> 
> So because he wants to market himself he is allowed where ever he wants? I am sure Tom Lawler would love to get a title shot because he went and hyped himself like its WWE, but that isn't the way it should work.
> 
> Bottom line is Mayham hasn't even beat anyone good enough recently to earn any title shot, let alone a rematch. So get the hell out of the cage.


Mayhem is good for Strikeforce. The guy has a bigger name then just about anyone else on there roster, he is the star of a very highly rated show on MTV that has just put out its third season. He may not be the best, but neither was Brock Lesnar when the UFC started pushing him to the top. I guarantee you there are a lot more people out there who could pick Mayhem out of a line up before they could name Hendo, Babalu, Lindlan, Lawlor, Mousasi, King Mo, Feijao, Jacare, Thomson, Melendez, etc. That and he came pretty damn close to choking Jake Shields out.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

If you really care so much about that brawl, you got issues. Fights happen in every sport all the time. Even glorified in some (ie Hockey). I personally loved Mayhem going in there to stir up the boring pot that is the strikeforce promotion. 

Sure he was a dick to do it DURING shield's interview, but if you get offended by it, you need to grow a pair. The storyline is great to me, and will make for a potential fight of the year.

People are way to sensitive about mma "growing", and things like this damaging it. NBA sure recovered from the detroit mayhem, Baseball has sure recovered from the dug out clearing brawls, Same with college football, and NFL. Damn, sometimes people need to harden up.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

box said:


> If you really care so much about that brawl, you got issues. Fights happen in every sport all the time. Even glorified in some (ie Hockey). I personally loved Mayhem going in there to stir up the boring pot that is the strikeforce promotion.
> 
> Sure he was a dick to do it DURING shield's interview, but if you get offended by it, you need to grow a pair. The storyline is great to me, and will make for a potential fight of the year.
> 
> People are way to sensitive about mma "growing", and things like this damaging it. NBA sure recovered from the detroit mayhem, Baseball has sure recovered from the dug out clearing brawls, Same with college football, and NFL. Damn, sometimes people need to harden up.


BINGO!!!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> That's not what Mayhem did at all. Mayhem entered the cage and purposely tried to stay in the background until Shields finished his interview. It wasn't until Shields looked at Mayhem that Mayhem initialised conversation. The reasoning behind him getting in there wasn't for him to steal some spotlight either. Mayhem was in there to try and make himself, Shields and Strikeforce some money by hyping a potential future re-match. It was Strikeforce's fault that they just let Mayhem waltz in when he wanted, and not force him to wait until Shields had finished his interview.
> 
> Mayhem isn't shuffling up to a weight-class to force Nick Diaz there either. Diaz had 2 fights last year which were at catchweights seriously close to the 185 limit, taking on Frank Shamrock at 179lbs and Scott Smith at 180lbs, so it's not like he's unable to put on a few extra pounds. Mayhem has made it clear that he'd accept a catchweight bout too, so there should be no issue here. It's just whether Diaz is going to step-up and take on the challenge, and I really hope he does. This is one of the fights Strikeforce really need to make next year.
> 
> ...


sak's way past it.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> That's not what Mayhem did at all. Mayhem entered the cage and purposely tried to stay in the background until Shields finished his interview. It wasn't until Shields looked at Mayhem that Mayhem initialised conversation. The reasoning behind him getting in there wasn't for him to steal some spotlight either. Mayhem was in there to try and make himself, Shields and Strikeforce some money by hyping a potential future re-match. It was Strikeforce's fault that they just let Mayhem waltz in when he wanted, and not force him to wait until Shields had finished his interview.


 That's ridiculous. Now Strikeforce bears responsibility for Mayhem's actions. You must be a big fan.



> Mayhem isn't shuffling up to a weight-class to force Nick Diaz there either. Diaz had 2 fights last year which were at catchweights seriously close to the 185 limit, taking on Frank Shamrock at 179lbs and Scott Smith at 180lbs, so it's not like he's unable to put on a few extra pounds. Mayhem has made it clear that he'd accept a catchweight bout too, so there should be no issue here. It's just whether Diaz is going to step-up and take on the challenge, and I really hope he does. This is one of the fights Strikeforce really need to make next year.


 I was speaking directly in response to someone who told me that Nick should go up to 185 rather than taking a catchweight.



> Do you really think Miller doesn't deserve a fight with Nick Diaz too? Mayhem has put the best fight to Jake Shields of anyone in recent years, almost submitting him with a RNC; he has a win over recent 185lb title contender Tim Kennedy; he just dominated and submitted Kazushi Sakuraba in 2 minutes, something no-one has been able to do to him since Kimo in 1996; he knocked out Tim Stout in his last Strikeforce fight and took Jacare to a decision. Mayhem is not a bum that just happens to be running his mouth in an attempt to earn a big money fight, the dude is legit and this is a fight I'd love to see.
> 
> Don't be scared homie.


No, I don't think he does deserve it. A win over an absolutely washed up Sakuraba who can barely walk these days means even less than the close loss to Shields and those are the only two interesting things he's done later. I don't think he should get a shot at a title holder with his recent record unless it's simply because Strikeforce can't come up with anybody else for Nick to fight.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

HexRei said:


> That's ridiculous. Now Strikeforce bears responsibility for Mayhem's actions. You must be a big fan.


It's not entirely Strikeforce's fault, but the reason nothing like that has ever happened in the UFC is because they strictly control who and when people enter the Octagon. The UFC know that if they let dudes in the cage whilst a guy is in the middle of his post-fight interview that it isn't going to end well, so they stop it from happening. From all reports, pretty much anyone can just waltz into the Strikeforce Octagon after a fight. They should have allowed Mayhem in, as it could have added hype to a future title fight, but they should have controlled when he entered. If Strikeforce had their shit together, the brawl would never have happened.



HexRei said:


> No, I don't think he does deserve it. A win over an absolutely washed up Sakuraba who can barely walk these days means even less than the close loss to Shields and those are the only two interesting things he's done later. I don't think he should get a shot at a title holder with his recent record unless it's simply because Strikeforce can't come up with anybody else for Nick to fight.


Sakuraba might be way past his best, but he's still very difficult to submit, and Mayhem managed it in under 2 minutes, that's still impressive. As for not deserving it, I think you have to look beyond the record. Mayhem just got attacked in the Octagon by Diaz and the Gracie team, Diaz doesn't really have anyone else to fight anytime soon and this fight could make them a lot of money. The fight makes perfect sense, and should definitely go ahead.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You are insane. So you are saying Mayham SHOULD have been in the cage to interupt Shield's victory and ask him where his rematch was after he just lost to him 2 fights ago and just beat the amazing Tim Stout?
> 
> Why was he even asking for a rematch that soon and with a win over an average fighter....let alone why went in the cage in teh first place.


Whether Miller should have been in the cage or whether he deserved a rematch with Shields is either here nor there and does nothing to justify Diaz's actions. What he did was under the law assault.


jonnyg4508 said:


> No there is not. That why it is a black spot on the sport that shouldn't be awarded with storylines and grudge matches for things that didn't even take place in competition.
> 
> Mayham went into the octagon and interrupted a guy that just won the biggest fight of his career, and asked for an undeserving title shot. He wasn't a victim like you think he was. Victims don't go around bringing fights upon themselves.
> 
> Lets get real.


How is a guy who gets jumped by a group of professional fighters not a victim? The fact that people try to use the fact that Miller shouldn't have been there to justify the Gracie camps actions is just pathetic. If Diaz and co really thought Mayhem shouldn't have been there they could have just grabbed him and drug him aside, they didn't they all ran in swinging. Its bullshit and they are all scum bags IMO for doing it.


HexRei said:


> No, I don't think he does deserve it. A win over an absolutely washed up Sakuraba who can barely walk these days means even less than the close loss to Shields and those are the only two interesting things he's done later. I don't think he should get a shot at a title holder with his recent record unless it's simply because Strikeforce can't come up with anybody else for Nick to fight.


Does Mayhem deserve to fight Nick? Not for what he has done in the cage. IMO he deserves it because Diaz jumped him and has further caused problems back stage. Nick should be held accountable for his actions and Mayhem should get a chance to get some payback.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

the only reason this fight should and hopefully will happen is because, people want to see it, they can hype it like crazy after the shields incident and casual fans will watch.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, people know there is a score to settle and they want to see it resolved. This maybe something out of prowrestling but if it helps Strikeforce then they will run with it. Besides, Diaz has gone up in weight twice and beat his opponents soundly both times so he isn't someone to take lightly!raise01:


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't know, I will be rooting for Diaz but to be honest I think Mayhem will win.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What are you even talking about?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/11167418

Mayhem on the Joe Rogan podcast for the 2nd time. Awesome podcast, my favourite since Joey Diaz's last appearance. Talks about the Brawl again, and trying to get a fight with Nick Diaz sorted. Definitely worth a listen, especially if you're a Mayhem fan. I personally love the dude, definitely one of my favourite fighters.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Who is Joey Diaz?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Who is Joey Diaz?


http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0224995/

actor/comedian who is also into mma and makes appearances in various related media outlets.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Stand-up comedian, actor, former criminal and heavy drug user and one of, if not the funniest man/men in the world. He says some pretty crazy shit, but the man is hilarious. Rogan really does have some interesting friends, the podcast is always worth a listen. Any episodes with Joey, Mayhem, Eddie Bravo or Michael Schiavello are particularly worth hunting to. The Schiavello podcast was one of my personal favourites, that one's definitely worth a listen for any Combat Sports fans. Here's a classic clip of Joey from Youtube. The dude knows how to tell a story!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> How? By beating an unranked fighter?


An unranked fighter that can whoop the skin out of anybody he faces on any given day.... Miller is a beast and he's very underrated..

MMA rankings lol just last month Brock was the #1 HW in the world..



xeberus said:


> I don't think so.. miller is bigger, stronger... and hes been working his wrestling like a crackhead. all hes gonna do is take diaz down and gsp him.



He's not much bigger than Diaz when Nick bulks up... and he better try to take Nick down because Diaz will punch holes through him.. and don't forget Nick has finished fighters off his back on more than one occasion..

His BJJ game is very slick... 

This is a dog fight that I see Nick winning... and it's gonna be ugly.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> An unranked fighter that can whoop the skin out of anybody he faces on any given day.... Miller is a beast and he's very underrated..
> 
> MMA rankings lol just last month Brock was the #1 HW in the world..
> 
> ...


I dont know about that man. I think Miller is a lot bigger. He is a decent sized middleweight. He gets up over 200 when he isnt training. I really dont think the guy can make 170.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Mayhem could barely make 170 in 2005. He and Rogan commented on the podcast that he looked seriously drawn out and in Mayhem's words 'emaciated'. There is no way on Earth Mayhem is making 170 to fight Nick Diaz, not a chance, but Diaz has fought at 179 and 180 against Frank Shamrock and Scott Smith, so I don't see why he's so against moving up to MW to fight Mayhem. Gives me the impression he doesn't really want the fight. The Diaz camp making claims about Miller moving down to WW are laughable. Mayhem quite a humorous analogy actually, he said if Alistair Overeem cuts to 185 he'll fight him tomorrow. Really hope the camps and Strikeforce can reach an agreement, I really wanna see this fight, and Mayhem wants it bad!

Oh, and here's more Joey Diaz. What a legend. Love Rogan's impression of him too, it's so good!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> Mayhem could barely make 170 in 2005. He and Rogan commented on the podcast that he looked seriously drawn out and in Mayhem's words 'emaciated'. There is no way on Earth Mayhem is making 170 to fight Nick Diaz, not a chance, but Diaz has fought at 179 and 180 against Frank Shamrock and Scott Smith, so I don't see why he's so against moving up to MW to fight Mayhem. Gives me the impression he doesn't really want the fight. The Diaz camp making claims about Miller moving down to WW are laughable. Mayhem quite a humorous analogy actually, he said if Alistair Overeem cuts to 185 he'll fight him tomorrow.



So Diaz should put on weight in order to fight at a "bulked up" weight where he cuts nothing, to fight Mayhem, just so that Mayhem can fight at whatever weight he feels like lately? Mayhem is probably cutting to 185 already. 

The analogy is funny because it points out just how silly this situation is. If Overeem were to call out Mayhem I seriously doubt Jason would move up to HW to fight him, he would indeed expect Reem to move to his weight since he's doing the calling out.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Diaz was willing to bulk up to fight Scott Smith and Frank Shamrock, why should he suddenly be able to get away with not wanting to go up and fight Mayhem? According to Mayhem it's as good as physically impossible for him to make that weight now. As I mentioned, he could barely make it 5 years ago, there's no way he's making that weight now. Diaz fought at 180 last year. Makes perfect sense that the fight happens at Middleweight, or a catchweight just under Middleweight.

Diaz has been talking shit about Mayhem for a long time. Mayhem was talking about it on the podcast, with Diaz talking shit about 'fighters with paint in their hair'. Then it was Diaz that initiated the brawl, and Diaz that effectively assaulted Mayhem on national television. Sure, Mayhem started the 'Dont Be Scared Homie' page, but this fight has been brewing for long time. It's not like Mayhem has just suddenly started calling out Diaz for no reason.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> Diaz was willing to bulk up to fight Scott Smith and Frank Shamrock, why should he suddenly be able to get away with not wanting to go up and fight Mayhem? According to Mayhem it's as good as physically impossible for him to make that weight now. As I mentioned, he could barely make it 5 years ago, there's no way he's making that weight now. Diaz fought at 180 last year. Makes perfect sense that the fight happens at Middleweight, or a catchweight just under Middleweight.


Great, then let's make it a catchweight, just like Cesar said in the first article in the first post of this thread. Don't ask nick to fight five pounds heavier than he ever has while Mayhem has been adjusting to MW for years, weight classes exist for a reason.



> Diaz has been talking shit about Mayhem for a long time. Mayhem was talking about it on the podcast, with Diaz talking shit about 'fighters with paint in their hair'. Then it was Diaz that initiated the brawl, and Diaz that effectively assaulted Mayhem on national television. Sure, Mayhem started the 'Dont Be Scared Homie' page, but this fight has been brewing for long time. It's not like Mayhem has just suddenly started calling out Diaz for no reason.


"get away with"? he isn't getting away with anything by not taking this fight. why do people keep bringing up this ring brawl? it has nothing to do with anything. He is doing Mayhem a huge favor if he takes this fight. Jason should be kissing Nick's feet if this fight gets made because right now his biggest recent claim to fame is lying to people on MTV.

And once again, that Reem analogy really did prove how dumb Mayhem's argument is.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Diaz could just fight at his natural weight and Mayham could just fight at middleweight. I don't think Diaz wants to bulk up because it would make his welterweight cut a little more difficult. Considering his body type, I think that makes sense!:confused02:


----------

